# dosing funnels



## jetsilver (Oct 6, 2016)

I have seen many posts asking for dosing funnels got this 58mm on ebayUK £7.99 plus shipping


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

have you got an ebay link for that ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> have you got an ebay link for that ?


Wot he said.....

and - Do they "clip" onto the pf or just (sort of) balance?


----------



## jetsilver (Oct 6, 2016)

I contacted the seller before I bought to check the sizes, she also said they can manufacture any size you like!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1723660075...84.m1555.l2649


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This looks like a "clone" of the Orphan Espresso dosing funnel. By the looks of it, it doesn't seem to clip, they just rest on the basket.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

i actually imagine they sit IN the basket given the outer diameter of the spout

58 mm spout (outer diameter)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The OE is: 56mm outer diameter, 80mm wide, 19mm tall.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For reference.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It looks like the eBay version will sit deeper in the basket than the OE version - but jetsilver will be able to comment on that.


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got the Decent funnel. Works fine. Sits around the basket, but on the pf. Bit heavy, though...


----------



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi. New guy here... What I'm currently doing is dosing straight into the PF from the Mignon, weighing until I get the correct dosage, pop on a 58mm camera lens hood (£2 from Amazon), distribute + level then tamp. The lens hood is slightly flared so it gives a slightly wider 'funnel' and the thread/neck of the hood is absolutely perfect for sitting on the PF, as it recesses into it by a couple of mm which prevents it from falling off when shaking to level the grounds. It's a little too large to have on the PF when grinding directly into it and activating the grinder using the PF, but I can sit it on the top of the PF and hold it there while I activate the grinder with my other hand. Either method works well. Minimal mess. Helps to ensure good distribution. Cheap. Winner.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

coffeecoder said:


> Hi. New guy here... What I'm currently doing is dosing straight into the PF from the Mignon, weighing until I get the correct dosage, pop on a 58mm camera lens hood (£2 from Amazon), distribute + level then tamp. The lens hood is slightly flared so it gives a slightly wider 'funnel' and the thread/neck of the hood is absolutely perfect for sitting on the PF, as it recesses into it by a couple of mm which prevents it from falling off when shaking to level the grounds. It's a little too large to have on the PF when grinding directly into it and activating the grinder using the PF, but I can sit it on the top of the PF and hold it there while I activate the grinder with my other hand. Either method works well. Minimal mess. Helps to ensure good distribution. Cheap. Winner.


the mignon tends to clump, also you're not going to get fines distributed well through the grinds, try grinding into something else (a cup will do) and giving the grinds a good stir with a mini whisk or toothpick, then dump them into the PF using your funnel, shake, and then distribute.


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you have ebay link? Does sit well in basket or there is some free space?


----------



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi. Since writing the above post, I've refined my dosing process. As @Phobic mentioned, I'm now grinding from the Migon directly into a small vessel (ramekin), stirring, then transferring to the PF while the lens hood sits on it, distributing then tamping. It's all pretty quick to do, very tidy (minimal wasted ground coffee) and is working really, really well for me giving very good espresso. I'm an espresso newbie, and only three months into using my machine / set-up, but I'm very happy right now and getting consistently good shots, even with various different types of beans, with this method. I've attached a photo showing the lens hood I'm using and the ramekin. Hope you find it helpful.

The link to the lens hood from Amazon is https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009GFY786/

It's a tiny bit more expensive now than when I bought it.









Cheers.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

lens hood looks like a good choice, seems like the perfect fit.

if you haven't already worth reading some of the key posts about technique to help you refine what you're doing.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

S-Presso said:


> Just got the Decent funnel. Works fine. Sits around the basket, but on the pf. Bit heavy, though...


I was looking at that, but is it worth £50 plus postage ? The OE one is bad enough at £22!


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

On my Mignon, @Norvin 's funnel at 15mm is just shallow enough that the pf still pushes the button. It's working nicely for me so far.


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

i like the look of this Scarlet one as it sits on the portafilter rather than in it!

Scarlet

Any recommendations for a decent, but reasonably priced, levelling tool, i'm trying to remove as many variables as possible ?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

That's a nice design but £35 is insane.

I recently purchased this one, £8.41 delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174224215155

Yes, it sits inside the basket but only by a few millimetres, much less than others available. Certainly not far enough to cause channelling for me.

I'm using an 18g ridgeless VST basket with 18g dose.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

coffeecoder said:


> Hi. Since writing the above post, I've refined my dosing process. As @Phobic mentioned, I'm now grinding from the Migon directly into a small vessel (ramekin), stirring, then transferring to the PF while the lens hood sits on it, distributing then tamping. It's all pretty quick to do, very tidy (minimal wasted ground coffee) and is working really, really well for me giving very good espresso. I'm an espresso newbie, and only three months into using my machine / set-up, but I'm very happy right now and getting consistently good shots, even with various different types of beans, with this method. I've attached a photo showing the lens hood I'm using and the ramekin. Hope you find it helpful.
> 
> The link to the lens hood from Amazon is https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009GFY786/
> 
> ...


 going to give this a try too, i'm currently dosing into PF and then stiring with a pick then distribute and tamp. Don't suppose you have the size or link to the ramekin do you please?


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

B-Roadie said:


> That's a nice design but £35 is insane.
> 
> I recently purchased this one, £8.41 delivered.
> 
> ...


 i notice the 58.35mm is double the price of the 58mm one, that's quite annoying! I have milling and turning centres at work, might set one of my lads up with a 'project' 😂


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Boxerman33 said:


> i notice the 58.35mm is double the price of the 58mm one, that's quite annoying! I have milling and turning centres at work, might set one of my lads up with a 'project' 😂


 Wow. I have the 58.35mm and I did pay £8.41, not £18.41...

The internal face is tapered nicely too.


----------

